# How do i make a bent rod slingshot?



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

i was thinking maybe 1/4 inch maybe 3/8 bend rod slingshot
i guess i like their robustness

so i have no experience in this type of thing
im guessing a torch is a must
but then 
plyers and heat gloves?
im kinda lost
so help please!!
tell me how to make one or how you made yours

i would love pictures!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My link Picture of a jig for bending steel slingshots. Also check out my smitty slingshots channel on U-Tube for a couple of steel slingshot videos.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

1/4" steel rod should be enough. If you have a vice, pliers and a hammer you can bend it cold. You will get better results with a torch. See Smiity's video above, he makes a really nice one with a torch. I made one out of 5/16 steel rod, cold bent in a vice. It took some effort to get that thing shaped, here is a video


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

smitty said:


> My link Picture of a jig for bending steel slingshots. Also check out my smitty slingshots channel on U-Tube for a couple of steel slingshot videos.


that looks great 
but how do i make the jig??


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I would use a big piece of wood and drill holes in it and use bolts in the holes. If that makes sense


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> I would use a big piece of wood and drill holes in it and use bolts in the holes. If that makes sense


yes i was thinking about that 
but id rather it be all rod


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> I would use a big piece of wood and drill holes in it and use bolts in the holes. If that makes sense


yes i was thinking about that 
but id rather it be all rod
[/quote]

Go to TrulyTexas.com they sell bent rod dankungs I think I saw one there for 29 dollars its the Jungle Hunter. I buy dankungs stuff from Flint there.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

id rather learn to make one
i already own an axe hunter (i really like it)
but im on the younger side and i dont have a credit card
and in either case they are a kinda pricey


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

To make a jig you need a steal plate and 7 bolts. When you figer out where to put the bolts then a torch to heat the wire will speed things along. once your done with the bending a small cutoff wheel to get rid of the extra bits on the ears let it cool and polish. I think Smitty has a video on his you-tube chanel that shows how to do it.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

My father has made my son and me aluminum slingshots using a bench vice, two bolts, and two metal spacers that slips over the bolts. Then he bends the aluminum rod by hand and uses a wooden dowel that has a drilled out hole that he slips over the rod to make the final bends.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll add he does cold bending. No heat needed.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Itamar,
I just went to Home Depot,picked up a couple of 3/8" thick Aluminum rods, marked it out where I wanted to bend it, and after breaking the first rod when using a vise and a short piece of pipe ( going too fast), and learning to leave extra room for the radius (Bend), I made a few frames pretty fast. Just go slow, and you will make a mistake here and there but a 36" Aluminum Rod 3/8" in diameter is only around $5-6.( I had a left over Gift Card from Christmas!) BEND THE ROD SLOWLY! Hope it helps1 Flatband


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Itamar,
> I just went to Home Depot,picked up a couple of 3/8" thick Aluminum rods, marked it out where I wanted to bend it, and after breaking the first rod when using a vise and a short piece of pipe ( going too fast), and learning to leave extra room for the radius (Bend), I made a few frames pretty fast. Just go slow, and you will make a mistake here and there but a 36" Aluminum Rod 3/8" in diameter is only around $5-6.( I had a left over Gift Card from Christmas!) BEND THE ROD SLOWLY! Hope it helps1 Flatband


now that is old School!
pure manpower


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Itamar,
> I just went to Home Depot,picked up a couple of 3/8" thick Aluminum rods, marked it out where I wanted to bend it, and after breaking the first rod when using a vise and a short piece of pipe ( going too fast), and learning to leave extra room for the radius (Bend), I made a few frames pretty fast. Just go slow, and you will make a mistake here and there but a 36" Aluminum Rod 3/8" in diameter is only around $5-6.( I had a left over Gift Card from Christmas!) BEND THE ROD SLOWLY! Hope it helps1 Flatband


Looks awesome!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Recurve, how was the Birthday Bud? You get a heck of a young lady there in Jess! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh she is the best. By far. Birthday was awesome thanks for asking!


----------

